# Removing tank braces



## Danny (12 Aug 2012)

Just got home with the clearseal 2x12x15 and as I knew it has two braces one along the front and one along the back, I am guessing to stop the glass bowing and exploding.

My question is this, my 2x12x15 jewel does not have these braces and is 5mm glass, the clearseal is 4mm glass, I would like opinions on if the 1mm difference is enough strength to stop it exploding without braces or not or if it is just a stronger glass on the jewel?

Has anyone removed the braces off a clearseal tank?

Same braces as this


----------



## Avit (13 Aug 2012)

Hi Danny, your Clearseal tank has a safety factor (SF) of about 2.5 with 4mm glass and bracers. For a braceless tank of the same size the normal SF used is 4 and would have 8mm glass. My advice is not to remove the bracing as the glass is too thin for the weight of the water. I'm not saying it wouldn't hold the water but would only need a slight tap for it to split. Hope this helps.


----------



## Dexie (13 Aug 2012)

Are you sure the Juwel is glass - my Juwel of that size isn't glass


----------



## Fox (13 Aug 2012)

Pretty sure I had the same tank (it's probably in the shed, I'll dig it out) and one of the braces was wobbly (I guess from being picked up by it). I cut it off with a razor blade and hung net fry traps over the back. Simple tank with water and a sponge filter, but no problems. I've also got a 30" clearseal (15 high) currently in use and the brace on one side is barely attached.


----------



## Danny (13 Aug 2012)

Cheers for the advice guys, and yes Dexie it is glass lol It is an old Uno600. I will think it over for a couple of days before I do anything.


----------



## Garuf (13 Aug 2012)

I've done it, it's hard work but I had no issues what so ever, the tank bowed but only if you put a rule against it to see.


----------



## Danny (13 Aug 2012)

Garuf said:
			
		

> I've done it, it's hard work but I had no issues what so ever, the tank bowed but only if you put a rule against it to see.



Ok cool, how long did you have the tank set up for and how long before you noticed it had bowed?


----------



## Garuf (13 Aug 2012)

As soon as I filled it with water but then I was checking for the bowing. Had the tank running on and off for 4 years, still have it but not wet atm.


----------



## Danny (13 Aug 2012)

Ok, guess that tips me over the edge in deciding to do it lol Tank will look much better without them, I will leave it in the garden for a day or two once filled as I guess if it will explode it will happen quickly ( I hope anyway )


----------



## wazuck (14 Aug 2012)

You know i had one of these arrive yesterday and didn't bat an eyelid at removing the brace. I just dived in with my razor and took it off. I hope mine dosnt break now :/


----------



## Danny (14 Aug 2012)

After reading a few threads from google last night and an old one on here I am in two minds now as the sound of it bowing so much concerns me.....


----------



## nry (14 Aug 2012)

I'd never ever be able to 100% trust the tank if it were me - the braces may or may not be needed, but I don't fancy a few tens of gallons of water all over the carpet in order to satisfy my curiousity


----------



## wazuck (14 Aug 2012)

I still have my braces and will be putting them back on. Does anyone know if I can put them back on a lot higher than they were originally?


----------



## Danny (15 Aug 2012)

From what I read yes you can but only fill the water to 1cm below the rim as that is where the silicone is at its weakest point.


----------

